# Parking Change at Chix Beach



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

For the people that fish Chix please note you can no longer park in the dirt from 10 PM - 6 AM. I spoke with a resident last night that said the city has purchased the area for green space. Part of the issue was the filfth left by fishermen late at night. The resident said they are finding carcases and whole fish along with lots of trash during striper season. If we want to continue having these places to fish we have to start taking care of them and not pizzing off the local home owners.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Scuba Mike said:


> For the people that fish Chix please note you can no longer park in the dirt from 10 PM - 6 AM. I spoke with a resident last night that said the city has purchased the area for green space. Part of the issue was the filfth left by fishermen late at night. The resident said they are finding carcases and whole fish along with lots of trash during striper season. If we want to continue having these places to fish we have to start taking care of them and not pizzing off the local home owners.


What dirt are you referring to?


----------



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

*Chix Beach Parking*

Skunk, when you park across from the houses you have to be off the street and on the dirt beside the downed poles. Its on the street when you walk out from under the bridge.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

saw that writing on the wall.


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

in front of those high dollar houses..I'm with NS4D,saw that one coming,it was just a matter of time.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> saw that writing on the wall.


That's the way it always seems to happen. People have access to these places and don't respect the area, which eventually gets noticed, complaints are levied, and they close down the fishing spot. Then the fisherman complain that everyone is against them, when they're the ones who ruined it in the first place.  Some personal responsibility would go a long way in these cases.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Call me selfish....but when I go places where I wind up cleaning after folks...it just makes going back there very un-satisfying. My momma don't even pickup after me anymore. 

That's why I search and keep most of my fishin' places in the dark, and sharing only with folks that I know and will respect the area.

Leave the area cleaner than ya found it...that's what I always say.


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Leave the area cleaner than ya found it...that's what I always say.


well said...


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

had a resident tell me the same thing the other night, read the signs and looks like they say no parking 10-6 on pavement. nothing there stated u couldnt park on the dirt, there was also a no trespassing sign posted right in front of the woods y the lake, and said that was city property.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Leave the area cleaner than ya found it...that's what I always say.


Then explain the bathroom in my camper after the last time you were in there :--|


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

so where can we park??


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Same ole story....the slobs/pigs ruin it for the other 98%..no answer other than to clean up the mess you see and try to delay the inevitable.......Heck Steve,you're lucky Al sanitized what he could:redface:....the R


----------



## Wilbur (May 19, 2003)

I fished that little lake a few times earlier this fall, have fished since it 59. I picked a 5 gal bucket of glass and bottles every time, some of the bottles were a week old and some were 80 years old (paid for a new Ugly Stick crappie rod with the old ones). I've had more than a few stiches fron glass around there, so I understand how the residents are upset with all the problems. If the people who fish down there don't take it upon themselves to keep it clean it's going get were there is no parking allowed or worse no fishing.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

some of the places are cleaner than they were 30 years ago...I take bags of trash off the beach Everytime I fish...the beaches wern't in front of $1million dollar homes then...we need to keep it clean...


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

Wilbur said:


> I fished that little lake a few times earlier this fall, have fished since it 59. I picked a 5 gal bucket of glass and bottles every time, some of the bottles were a week old and some were 80 years old (paid for a new Ugly Stick crappie rod with the old ones). I've had more than a few stiches fron glass around there, so I understand how the residents are upset with all the problems. If the people who fish down there don't take it upon themselves to keep it clean it's going get were there is no parking allowed or worse no fishing.


used to be some great fishing in that lake..Caught a largemouth that would have easily went 7lbs on a cloudy January day on a shallow running crankbait..man that was like 1990 tho..Sometimes miss living down there...


----------



## WaterLou (Oct 4, 2007)

Why not be proactive and ask the City to put up some trash containers along this area. Maybe the pigs wil at least dump some of their debris rather than tossing on the road or in the woods?


----------



## Wilbur (May 19, 2003)

tom_s said:


> used to be some great fishing in that lake..Caught a largemouth that would have easily went 7lbs on a cloudy January day on a shallow running crankbait..man that was like 1990 tho..Sometimes miss living down there...


Still some good fishing there, my dad lives on Lookout, girl next door caught bass over 10lbs two year ago and turned it loose. I was crappie fishing in Sept one about 8lbs ate two little gills when I turned them loose. He sat by my feet for another twenty minutes waiting for more.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*P.o.l.*

As one of the organizers for the Pirates Of Lynnhaven, I suggest that maybe someone go buy a couple plastic drums w/bags & put them out there on our own, and somebody can grab a full bag and toss in there truck and haul it off. Maybe the homeowners will notice that "MOST" of us do have some respect for the area. We can't afford to have the City come down on "US" as fishermen/anglers and take yet another quality area for the actions of some "MORONS" just my $.02 worth........PEACE OUT.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lol*



Shooter said:


> Then explain the bathroom in my camper after the last time you were in there :--|


Now thats funny!


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

Wilbur said:


> Still some good fishing there, my dad lives on Lookout, girl next door caught bass over 10lbs two year ago and turned it loose. I was crappie fishing in Sept one about 8lbs ate two little gills when I turned them loose. He sat by my feet for another twenty minutes waiting for more.


That's good to know,I always liked that lake..tell you what,the other night when I went out there(it had been a long time since I had) I noticed all sorts of changes!! Frankies Seafood is now the Green Parrot,Nikos is,well I dont know what that place is called now.But the Jr market is still hanging tough!!Didn't notice if Chicks Beach Cafe had changed its name..Do they still do the Low Rent Regatta on Labor Day weekend?That was always a great time...


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Tom_s I thought that Chicks used to be Al's bar and grill. . . That was before the Dubays bought it and the three little houses behind it and made it fancy. .. 

I to lived there in the Niko's days. . . 

Tom


----------



## Wilbur (May 19, 2003)

Tom Powers said:


> Tom_s I thought that Chicks used to be Al's bar and grill. . . That was before the Dubays bought it and the three little houses behind it and made it fancy. ..
> 
> I to lived there in the Niko's days. . .
> 
> Tom


 That used to be Allen's Bar and Griill, back in the 60's it was a local faovite, old waterman, Frogmen and want to be hippies. It was run by a retired tug boat captain who was a dead ringer for the Skipper from Gilligan's Island. The place had a cast of regulars just like Cheers.


----------



## Wilbur (May 19, 2003)

tom_s said:


> That's good to know,I always liked that lake..tell you what,the other night when I went out there(it had been a long time since I had) I noticed all sorts of changes!! Frankies Seafood is now the Green Parrot,Nikos is,well I dont know what that place is called now.But the Jr market is still hanging tough!!Didn't notice if Chicks Beach Cafe had changed its name..Do they still do the Low Rent Regatta on Labor Day weekend?That was always a great time...


 The place is stiil changing, was down ther a couple of week ago to do a home inspection, rode around all the streets fron my buddy's old paper route in 65, I think only 15 or so of the original 80 houses are left. Every time I go down to visit my dad he tells me about somebody else who has sold out and their tearing down the house to build another one of those three story boxes. Dad's property taxes per year equal half what he paid for the house in 59.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Ol' Chix Beach*

Wilbur, I lived on the corner of Seaview & Pleasure Ave (The Alley) with Lil' Rita. Yeah I remember Allen's, Casino, Nikos' & Frankies. Used to hang out under the houses on stilts @ Buster's. But spent alot of time in Ocean Park.


----------



## Wilbur (May 19, 2003)

TugCapn said:


> Wilbur, I lived on the corner of Seaview & Pleasure Ave (The Alley) with Lil' Rita. Yeah I remember Allen's, Casino, Nikos' & Frankies. Used to hang out under the houses on stilts @ Buster's. But spent alot of time in Ocean Park.


 Allmost forgot about the Casino, we lived in the first house on the curve on Lookout, just about every Friday night somebody leaving there would end up in the ditch across the street, saw two Jaguar XKEs rolled there in the same weekend in 69. Is Buster still around? If he is he's got to be 90, he was a Merchat Marine, first man I ever saw wear a speedo, he brought back from France in the 60's eughhh!


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Wilbur said:


> Allmost forgot about the Casino, we lived in the first house on the curve on Lookout, just about every Friday night somebody leaving there would end up in the ditch across the street, saw two Jaguar XKEs rolled there in the same weekend in 69. Is Buster still around? If he is he's got to be 90, he was a Merchat Marine, first man I ever saw wear a speedo, he brought back from France in the 60's eughhh!


OUCH....Buster in a Speedo :--|, did'nt need that pic in my head ...Try and make our meeting at Don Julios @ 1830 Friday nite


----------



## Wilbur (May 19, 2003)

TugCapn said:


> OUCH....Buster in a Speedo :--|, did'nt need that pic in my head ...Try and make our meeting at Don Julios @ 1830 Friday nite


 Sorry,been stuck in my head for fourty years,gonna try and make Friday. I've been working in Hampton,never know what the HRBT is gonna be like.


----------

